# Exploring a new creek



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Recently bought an old canoe off craigslist in the hopes that it would enable us to bring the pup with us when we float. Today was the first time trying it with him and it went about as well as trying to get a hyped up 2 year old GSP to sit in a canoe could be expected to go. He didn't flip us and probably spent a third of the trip in the canoe with no major issues. To his delight the water was extremely low and he was able to swim or run the bank and keep up with us the rest of the time. The low water caused us to drag a couple times but it wasn't bad.
















He even let me fish a couple of the more promising holes. Fishing was about what I've come to expect from the creeks around here. A couple decent bream and a shot at a bass or 2. Fish are still rising to a boogle bug so thats all i fished today.








Also, saw some tracks from the locals. Thinking deer?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeap. Thats deer tracks. We were out in our canoe today too on Juniper. Pulled up to one spot and looked like the deer are using that area for family reunions. Tons of tracks all over that place as well as some small bear tracks. One of these days we will take our labs out with us. 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Did you do red rock to indian ford? It was our first time there and definitely one of the prettier creeks we've floated so far.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We put in and took out at red rock. We only take one vehicle so always puy in and take out at the same spot 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------

